# Zeeva learned to jump through a hula hoop!



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Teehee! Fail first time though...

Zeeva jumps through a hula hoop! - YouTube


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love it . Nice job to both of you. I'm waiting for your video of Zeeva and Smoky jumping throught hoops together!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I love it!! She's so cute! I can imagine her bounding through a field of flowers! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whoo Hoo! Good job Zeeva!!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

ZoeD1217 said:


> I love it!! She's so cute! I can imagine her bounding through a field of flowers!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol. To me she doesn't look so graceful. Almost reminded me of those sheep you see jumping in cartoons when someone is counting them to fall asleep, no!?! C:

I think the hoop is too small for her. At first she couldn't coordinate herself and would run into it when she jumped. Now she's a pro!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Love it . Nice job to both of you. I'm waiting for your video of Zeeva and Smoky jumping throught hoops together!


We'll get there .


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah Zeeva!! She looks so happy with herself


----------

